# HIS Radeon HD 7770 iCooler 1 GB



## W1zzard (May 4, 2012)

The HIS Radeon HD 7770 iCooler is a close to reference implementation of the HD 7770. Coming at reference design price and clocks, its biggest innovation is its cooler, which is exceedingly quiet. It is actually the quietest HD 7770 we tested so far.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (May 7, 2012)

disappointed by the core oc.
Wizz you should make a review of their 7850 fan edition http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-698.shtml it has the crappiest cooler i saw on a 7850.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2012)

wow, that PCB design is horribly inefficient. they could have easily made the card about two inches shorter while still keeping all of the components in the same general area.
great review w1z!


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 7, 2012)

I've seen this at $120 on newegg before on sale.  Lol.  Great review as always.

Though I'm just wondering, any chance for a HIS 7870 IceQ review?


----------



## Scheich (May 8, 2012)

These cards are way too expensive and barely usable. I wonder how they get a rating above 5.0 ?


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 8, 2012)

Scheich said:


> These cards are way too expensive and barely usable. I wonder how they get a rating above 5.0 ?


Umm... they get a boost in DX11, are about as fast as a 6850 in DX9, and can be found on sale at $120 on newegg if you're lucky and catch them on sale?  Plus they OC fairly decently vs the 68xx series while using less power?  And they get near perfect scaling in Xfire when driver support is available?


----------



## Casecutter (May 8, 2012)

Scheich said:


> These cards are way too expensive and barely usable. I wonder how they get a rating above 5.0 ?


Sure against a 6850 and the way they’re priced (today) they seem the odd man out, but what’s their rival beside their own AMD?

Remember this betters in every way a GTX550Ti and it's $115-120 after rebates. A card so bad that Nvidia thought mixing in "alphabet soup" would help it, moving it from GTS to GTX and slapping a "Ti" would make folks consider it’s not the POS it is!  Then yes a GTX560 (non Ti) has a good jump on it, but then it does in price also... currently like $160 (>20%).  Nvidia has nothing competing here and for that the price is what it is.

I say let's see what Nvidia bring to the 28Nm party before dis'ing this, if they match it can Nvidia get it into the market for less?


----------



## GSquadron (May 8, 2012)

I dont get it. In the first table it says: 130$ the reference and the HIS one.
Than, it says in the last page: too high to be competitive.


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I dont get it. In the first table it says: 130$ the reference and the HIS one.
> Than, it says in the last page: too high to be competitive.



yes, it's 130$, it's a good price compared to other hd 7770 cards.

but when looking at all other options on the market, any hd 7770 is expensive


----------



## jethro (May 17, 2012)

Kinda bummed bought this card and it has no voltage control     Ram clocks great but gpu stuck at 1122


----------

